
Vue.js: The Documentary (Trailer) [video] - nailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EmYw-O-WLI
======
michaelangerman
I think its really cool that we are now making movies / documentaries of
people in our field / industry that have done good work. I love to see our
industry evolve to a place where the developers themselves can self fund a
whole entire platform and make it sustainable long term. This documentary
about the life of Evan You and how he succeeded in doing it is an inspiration
to us all. Let the show begin !

~~~
ken
I would say the hero worship and the "win the popularity lottery" model for
software success are two of the attributes of the industry I like the least.

Self funding for indie developers would be great but I don't see this helping.
We don't have enough filmmakers or (I bet) enough audience attention and
desire for many more of these.

~~~
z3t4
While I do like documentaries, the focus on popularity is perverse. And it's
easily gamed by fake stars/collaborators , news puff pieces, and cheering
crowds.

~~~
bawolff
I guess it works a little better if done for historical subjects where their
contribution can be viewed from a distance.

There are plenty of computer things and people from the 70s and 80s which
would make great documentary subjects.

~~~
lowercased
Two I liked a lot were 'get lamp' about adventure/infocom folks, and ... I
can't remember the other name, but it was a documentary about Commodore.

Agreed - there's probably loads of interesting documentaries that could be
made with people still alive. A movie on game consoles of the 60s and 70s
would be great, imo. And there's probably some out there I don't know about.

------
polack
As someone that doesn't do much frontend I was pleasantly surprised by Vue
after playing with it last weekend. The only thing that confused me is that
the Vue community talks about Vue 3 as it's already been released, but I
couldn't find a single trace of even a v3 beta on their website or Github. The
reason is probably easy to find with a search engine, but still weird (as an
outsider) that it's so well hidden on the official channels.

~~~
plopz
I found that Vue 2 was very nice when I was playing with it for simple things
as a toy. But as soon as I started to try more complicated things, the
reactivity system just fell apart. There are just some fundamental mismatches
between how JS references work and how the Vue 2 reactivity system works. Once
you learn the pitfalls however (like never de-reference in data, only access
shared state through computed, dont bother trying to use data structures like
Map or Set), it becomes nice again although in the process it loses its
luster.

I believe Vue 3 is supposed to fix much of this, but its unclear whether its
going to be backwards compatible.

~~~
iovrthoughtthis
I agree. I’ve been burned by the reference management and reactivity. Vue 2
doesn’t let you manage your data separate from Vue it’s self, the data tree
needs to be inside Vue.

~~~
jppope
yep. thats intentional... you can have multiple instances of vue going and it
also plays nice with jQuery so that you can add Vue into your project without
messing everything up.

Also worth noting its not 100% true you can't manage your data separately you
just need to manage the reactivity yourself.

~~~
plopz
Do you mean writing your own get/set observables? I've looked at how Vuex does
it and internally it just wraps the data in a Vue instance.
[https://github.com/vuejs/vuex/blob/dev/src/store.js#L280](https://github.com/vuejs/vuex/blob/dev/src/store.js#L280)

------
doctoboggan
I am not really a front end dev, but recently I begun to toy around with some
front end work and after a few hours of research I decided to go with Vue. My
reasoning was that it seemed "lightweight" enough that you could use as much
or as little as you needed.

From those who know more, is this a correct appraisal? Do the other frameworks
also allow you to pick and choose and only use small parts as needed?

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
Unpopular opinion here, but Vue is a step backwards, I feel like people
confused the familiarity of Angular with simplicity.

I see why Vue was created, but I don't see why it's still around.

React has solved the complexity pain points, it's easier to develop in React
than Vue now (imo), and Vue has just been copying features.

Not to mention the massive environment and cross-platform access (I don't see
Microsoft making a react-windows-vue fork).

Also, if you want a job, React is far more popular (look at the hiring
threads)

I would recommend Create React App using a TypeScript template.

> npx create-react-app demo --template typescript

edit: you guys can downvote all you want, I'm simply showing you the other
side. I already use React, I don't care if you do or not.

~~~
recrof
> I see why Vue was created, but I don't see why it's still around.

React does not have low barrier entry. you can't just open notepad, edit blank
index.html, include react.js via script tag and tinker with your html in 10
minutes to create simple widget - you need additional tooling, typescript
compiler, etc. Vue is for people who used jQuery before and want to go
reactive in shortest time possible.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
Yes it does. [https://reactjs.org/docs/add-react-to-a-
website.html](https://reactjs.org/docs/add-react-to-a-website.html)

You can choose how much React you want. You don't need tooling or JSX even.

------
sk0g
The trailer's actually quite well done! Might watch it when it does come out,
seems like it could be interesting or motivational at least :)

I work on the backend side of things currently, but from what I've read React
is more powerful/ sought after currently, so that's what I'm going to be
dedicating my tie to learning, wonder if this documentary might make me
reconsider!

~~~
nailer
Both React and Vue will do what you want. React is more popular, but Vue is
generally considered more pleasant to develop for. They're all third wave/
virtual DOM based frameworks (after jQuery (first gen) and the original data-
binding frameworks like Backbone (second gen) ).

If you want to make an educated bet about where things are going, you might
want to learn Svelte, which abandons the virtual DOM approach for a compiler,
allowing you to set values with a simple `=` and creating smaller, faster code
(Svelte's output doesn't include Svelte, and there's no virtual DOM to keep
updated). Svelte's actual coding experience is also pretty similar to Vue -
single file components, etc. :)

~~~
sk0g
I've heard of Svelte, but didn't understand what set it apart from the others,
so thanks for the pointer! Do you think it will gain much traction, or will
there likely be another one inspired by it, but driven by a megacorp that
pushes it out of the picture?

My work has a react front end, not sure if there's lots of transferrable
skills between the two. For one thing I'll have to learn basic web stuff like
CSS, HTML and all, and that will transfer, at least.

~~~
nailer
Did Vue have a megacorp behind it?

Svelte was developed by Rich Harris, who works at the NY Times.

Apple is hiring Svelte developers
[https://twitter.com/mansur_ashraf/status/1204542852581273600...](https://twitter.com/mansur_ashraf/status/1204542852581273600?s=20).

I personally think it will be OK. :)

~~~
411111111111111
> _Did Vue have a megacorp behind it?_

Yes, several actually.

They are Chinese though, not American, so you might not know them as well.

------
johnny_reilly
I _love_ "how this came to be" type documentaries. I'm not a Vue user myself
but I'll all in on watching this!

I should declare an interest; I wrote the history of the Definitely Typed
project last year:

[https://blog.johnnyreilly.com/2019/10/definitely-typed-
movie...](https://blog.johnnyreilly.com/2019/10/definitely-typed-movie.html)

It's exactly this sort of vibe I had in mind as I was writing it. I'm really
looking forward to watching the full documentary!

------
factsaresacred
I've been hooked on Vue since hearing about it on Laracasts in 2016.

What's extra impressive about Vue.js is that fact that it appeared at a time
when everybody was suffering from 'framework fatigue', and when React was
_the_ framework to be seen with, and still rose to the top.

Goes to show that there's always room for better (and easier).

~~~
szines
Except Ember.js devs. We never had js fatigue. Luckily we bet on the best at
the first time. Still considered as the best framework out there.

------
orliesaurus
Imagine if someone did a documentary on TJholowaychuck (visionmedia/apex etc)

------
nailer
This is produced by the same people who made the (excellent) Ember
documentary, which you can watch in full at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvz-9ccflKQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvz-9ccflKQ)

~~~
azangru
And the graphQL documentary :-)

~~~
vishnu_ks
Link for those interested :)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=783ccP__No8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=783ccP__No8)

------
dentemple
I, for one, look forward to the part where Evan You begins to struggle with
his newfound fame and industry glory, entering into a self-destructive spiral
of booze, women, and drugs.

Like with a typical musical biopic.

------
agumonkey
As a recent vue user (never really did frontend before) I'm both surprised and
not surprised someone would make a doc about it.

Good on the core team, they made something super nice.

------
Pmop
Not web developer. Doesn't React and Angular have a low barrier enough?

~~~
reflectiv
Angular - oh hell no.

React - yes, as long as you don't have to setup the compiler (ie: use create-
react-app) and you know javascript (specifically ES6+) reasonably well.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
Why do u think angular has a high barrier to entry? In my experience 40% of
angular knowledge gets you 80% of what you need to do and this 40% isn't that
time consuming or difficult to learn.

~~~
woutr_be
I mostly think it's because Angular is the whole package, it comes with a set
of standards and concepts that you have to stick too. Where React still kinda
lets you do whatever you want, it has the concept of components, but other
than that there's not much to it.

We use Angular at work, just because it comes with that set of standards, we
don't really have to introduce our own rules, but they're already there.

------
yash1th
I like how they included both react and angular hashtags for the video

